

How First-Time Entrepreneurs Can Establish Credibility: 3 Case Studies - tydanco
http://tydanco.com/2011/06/23/how-first-time-entrepreneurs-can-establish-credibility-3-case-studies/

======
mctavjb9
The fact that "Joey" was annoyed with someone willing to clue him in on social
norms that he could easily glean through careful observation is a sad
commentary on what seems to be an increasingly pervasive lack of common sense
and misplaced feelings of entitlement amongst entrepreneurial wannabes. A
frothy market only amplifies the effect. I wonder if it's partially a
regional/generational thing. As a native Bostonian on the youngish side of
Generation X, this interaction makes me cringe. Another trend that irks me is
the use of blog comments for blatant self-promotion. The sage advice to JFDI
and establish credibility is basically the translation into startup speak of
the mantra of my high school English teacher in 1989: show don't tell.

